# Decided to give soy a try... Can't find it anywhere though.. Help



## wishingalways (Sep 12, 2011)

So after 6 yes ttc I thought I would try soy.  I have regular cycles ov around day 13 cycle length 27 days but have been advised that it could still help. I think taking it on cd 3-7 160-200mg seems to be what is being advised.  I tried to find it in telco but can't seem to find it. What is it called exactly, and what colour is packaging would help me a great deal.

Also I suspect I have low progesterone levels, last blood test said 26mmol which I believe is low, so could soy help this. Xx


----------



## solentsam (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi i also have low progesterone and have switched to soya yoghurts and milk, i also read if you have low prog you could be low in vit B6 which aids prog production, so i now take a 100mg supplement everyday along with zinc, multi vit and folic acid.  Hope that helps.


----------



## wishingalways (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks solentsam and babycrazy.  I am having accupuncture at the moment and am too scared to mention soy on the basis that she might think im being silly but i will definatley look into the b6 vit and start eating soy yoghurts, never even thought of that.  thanks ladies. xx


----------

